# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  ARGoS, multi-physics robot simulator

## Airicist

Website - argos-sim.info

The main designer and maintainer is Carlo Pinciroli.




> ARGoS was the official simulator of the Swarmanoid project. It was the main robot simulation tool in the following European projects: ASCENS, H2SWARM, E-SWARM and Swarmix.

----------

